# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Nhờ hướng dẫn cách chế máy (bép) Plasma để dùng lập trình của máy CNC

## peleusachellis

Chào tất cả mọi người
Em là một quản lý kho. nên việc học hành và công việc hiện tại không liên quan đến máy CNC, Nhưng hôm rồi đi xuống xưởng em thấy cái máy CNC không thể cắt được tôn mòng hơn 3.2 li. nên phải dùng máy cắt Plasma tay, Nhưng nếu dùng plasma tay lại không cắt được những biên dạng phức tạp nên em nghĩ, chắc có cách nào đó để chế được cái bép cắt của máy Plasma vào bép cắt của máy CNC và sử dụng lập trình của CNC để cắt.
Đây là hình 2 loại máy


-CNC

 Xin lỗi mọi người vì em là thành viên mới nên không thể post hình hoặc url

Ở hình bộ bép cắt của máy CNC có 3 cái bép nhưng còn dư một cái. Em nghĩ gắn nó vào đó chắc là hợp lý
Em có ý tưởng là sử dụng  một con cảm biến khoảng cách để tắt bật công tắc của bép cắt Plasma khi trục nâng lên hạ xuống của máy CNC trong phạm vi 5-10mm,  sàn gá để tôn của máy CNC chỗ em khá là phẳng. 
Với ý tưởng như vậy thì có thể thực hiện được không? Nếu không được thì nhờ mọi người cho em một ý kiến nào đó để thực hiện ý tưởng này, Nếu được thì nên bắt đầu như thế nào. 
Không học hành thì đúng sẽ không bao giờ biết và hiểu được. Vì vậy có nhiều cái gọi là mơ hồ khi hỏi xin ý kiến như thế này. Em có xem trên youtube và diễn đàn có một số máy chế, nhưng hình như là chế nguyên con Plasma CNC luôn chứ gắn mỗi bép cắt này hình như chưa có,
Vì vậy mong được mọi người giúp đỡ. Vì là dân ngoại đạo nên một số ngôn ngữ của những người nội đạo em có đọc qua và không hiểu. nên nếu được giải thích, mong mọi người giải thích đơn giản hơn một chút.
Rất cảm ơn mọi người.

----------


## hancatemc.com

Với máy CNC của bạn có nhiều phương án để cắt Plasma. Bạn đưa đầy đủ các thông tin sau lên, mình sẽ hướng dẫn cách làm:
1. Bộ điều khiển CNC bạn đang dùng của hãng nào, model?
2. Nguồn cắt Plasma bạn đang dùng? (Để thay mỏ thẳng dùng cho cắt CNC cho phù hợp)
3. Bạn cắt tôn mỏng hơn 3.2mm, mỏng nhất là bao nhiêu?  (Cái này quyết định có nên dùng THC hay không)

----------

peleusachellis

----------


## peleusachellis

> Với máy CNC của bạn có nhiều phương án để cắt Plasma. Bạn đưa đầy đủ các thông tin sau lên, mình sẽ hướng dẫn cách làm:
> 1. Bộ điều khiển CNC bạn đang dùng của hãng nào, model?
> 2. Nguồn cắt Plasma bạn đang dùng? (Để thay mỏ thẳng dùng cho cắt CNC cho phù hợp)
> 3. Bạn cắt tôn mỏng hơn 3.2mm, mỏng nhất là bao nhiêu?  (Cái này quyết định có nên dùng THC hay không)


Cảm ơn Bác đã Reply:
Về câu số 1:  Bộ điều khiển CNC của Hãng Koike   KCNC Control D500
Hình ảnh của nó giống như thế này:




Câu số 2 Nguồn cắt Plasma là sao em không hiểu lắm bác à. Nhưng mà thông số máy nó như thế này:
Em cũng dịch tự động từ tiếng Nhật sang Không biết có đủ thông số hay không:
Thông số kỹ thuật:

Điện cắt:	                                           TRGC-121
Xếp hạng đầu vào:                        	   Ba pha 200V
Công suất định mức:	                           120A / 240V
Phạm vi điều chỉnh đầu ra:                        30 ~ 120A
Đánh giá sử dụng:                                   Trăm phần trăm:
Khối lượng (size):	                            175kg (450 × 780 × 805mm)
Ngọn đuốc cắt:	                                    CTW (M) (L) -1201, CTZW (M) (L) -1201, CTPW (M) (L) -1201
Dòng định mức:	                                    120A
Đánh giá sử dụng:                                    Trăm phần trăm:
Chiều dài cáp:	                                    10, (20), (30) m

Câu số 3:
Tôn mỏng nhất có thể là 2.3 li  chủ yếu là 3.2 và 4.5  nhưng nếu thay thế được để cắt cho cả    tôn từ 6-32 li thì tốt mà không biết có được hay không.
Mà bác cho em hỏi ngu chút : THC là gì ạ  :Frown: 

Mong được Bác giúp đỡ.

----------


## Diyodira

Nhờ chỗ bán máy họ tới gắn vào cho chắc ăn, bài bản, làm không tới nơi tới chốn là tiền mất tật mang đấy, không khó lắm nhưng phải biết chuyên môn chút, máy móc CN đang họat động sx mà chỉ trỏ diy sao đc.

----------

peleusachellis

----------


## peleusachellis

> Nhờ chỗ bán máy họ tới gắn vào cho chắc ăn, bài bản, làm không tới nơi tới chốn là tiền mất tật mang đấy, không khó lắm nhưng phải biết chuyên môn chút, máy móc CN đang họat động sx mà chỉ trỏ diy sao đc.


Bác nói cũng rất đúng. Nhưng 2 máy này nhập trực tiếp từ Nhật về nên không có liên quan gì đến nhà phân phối ở VN cả.
Hy vọng có cao thủ nào đó chỉ dùm cách có thể không cần can thiệp vào   bộ điều  khiển của máy CNC.
Cảm ơn bác đã góp ý.

----------


## Diyodira

Vậy ai nhập, ai khởi đầu vận hành máy.  Chỉ làm chi tiết thì không khả thi, Plasma cnc nó nghiệt ngã, tiềm ẩn nhiều rủi ro, khuyên bạn nhờ chỗ chuyên họ gắn, sau đó học hỏi cũng khồng muộn.
Thc là bộ điều khiển độ cao của đầu cắt (torch height control)

----------

peleusachellis

----------


## peleusachellis

> Vậy ai nhập, ai khởi đầu vận hành máy.  Chỉ làm chi tiết thì không khả thi, Plasma cnc nó nghiệt ngã, tiềm ẩn nhiều rủi ro, khuyên bạn nhờ chỗ chuyên họ gắn, sau đó học hỏi cũng khồng muộn.
> Thc là bộ điều khiển độ cao của đầu cắt (torch height control)


À. cảm ơn bác, lúc nãy e có đọc bài về Plasma CNC nên đã hiểu hơn về Torch height Control/
Có vẻ như là rất  khó nếu không đúng chuyên ngành nhỉ
Công ty của em ở Nhật rất lớn. Nên tự bản thân công ty con ở VN  nhập về. e cũng không hiểu bằng cách nào.  :Smile:  Em mới vào cty này được 1 năm mà, Còn việc vận hành máy do người ở bên đó qua làm. rồi đưa người VN sang bên đó đào tạo. Nhưng đào tạo xong về làm được  một vài năm thì họ nghỉ xin đi chỗ khác. giờ tuyển người mới thì chỉ có nhập dữ liệu rồi cắt và cắt thôi  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

Trên diễn đàn chắc cũng có nhiều bác làm được, nếu thực sự cần thì bạn cứ đăng tin lên thử xem có người liên hệ khg, còn không bạn liên hệ robot3t, a.Tọai xem sao.
Chúc bạn hòan thành sứ mệnh :-))

----------

peleusachellis

----------


## peleusachellis

> Trên diễn đàn chắc cũng có nhiều bác làm được, nếu thực sự cần thì bạn cứ đăng tin lên thử xem có người liên hệ khg, còn không bạn liên hệ robot3t, a.Tọai xem sao.
> Chúc bạn hòan thành sứ mệnh :-))


Vâng. Cảm ơn Bác rất nhiều  :Smile:

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Cảm ơn Bác đã Reply:
> Về câu số 1:  Bộ điều khiển CNC của Hãng Koike   KCNC Control D500
> Hình ảnh của nó giống như thế này:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Câu số 2 Nguồn cắt Plasma là sao em không hiểu lắm bác à. Nhưng mà thông số máy nó như thế này:
> Em cũng dịch tự động từ tiếng Nhật sang Không biết có đủ thông số hay không:
> ...


Bạn cần trang bị những thứ sau:
1. mỏ cắt CNC D1200 - OTC Daihen: 8.5tr
2. THC XPTHC portable và bộ cách ly điện áp (nên dùng): 16.5tr
3. Bộ ghá mỏ và chống va đập mỏ Plasma (bạn có thể mua hoặc tự chế)...:1tr
Chi phí lắp đặt, đấu nối, hướng dẫn vận hành...free, nếu bạn ở địa bàn Hà Nội hoặc các tỉnh lân cận.

----------

nhatson

----------


## ahdvip

Bên công ty có tuyển người không em xin vào làm tay thợ cắt plasma, em xử giúp anh, keke.
Tốt nhất vẫn là tìm người chuyên đến làm luôn, với plasma anh tự xử rất mất thời gian mà rủi ro thì cao, không phù hợp cho công việc sản xuất lớn.

----------

peleusachellis

----------


## peleusachellis

> Bạn cần trang bị những thứ sau:
> 1. mỏ cắt CNC D1200 - OTC Daihen: 8.5tr
> 2. THC XPTHC portable và bộ cách ly điện áp (nên dùng): 16.5tr
> 3. Bộ ghá mỏ và chống va đập mỏ Plasma (bạn có thể mua hoặc tự chế)...:1tr
> Chi phí lắp đặt, đấu nối, hướng dẫn vận hành...free, nếu bạn ở địa bàn Hà Nội hoặc các tỉnh lân cận.


Hôm qua em có xem qua địa chỉ của anh rồi. Điều tiếc nhất là với sự giúp đỡ nhiệt tình của anh nhưng về khoảng cách lại xa quá. Nếu như anh ở Gần khu vực Đông Nam Bộ thì tốt biết mấy. Công ty em ở Đồng Nai.
Việc lắp đặt hay vận hành thì có thể trong ngày. Nhưng quá trình vận hành lâu dài mà nhỡ có vấn đề gì đó thì còn có sự hỗ trợ trực tiếp từ anh thì tốt hơn rất nhiều.

----------


## peleusachellis

> Bên công ty có tuyển người không em xin vào làm tay thợ cắt plasma, em xử giúp anh, keke.
> Tốt nhất vẫn là tìm người chuyên đến làm luôn, với plasma anh tự xử rất mất thời gian mà rủi ro thì cao, không phù hợp cho công việc sản xuất lớn.


Đọc qua các bài trên diễn đàn của Bác thì có vẻ Bác đang đùa em  :Smile:

----------


## Mr.L

Theo mình thì nên nhờ người có kinh nghiệm nhúng tay vào. Như mình làm cơ khí, cắt tay biết bao lâu mới dám làm máy, khi làm đã được nhiều xi phọ trên này tận tình chỉ bảo vậy mà gần 2 năm mới cắt ngon được.

----------

peleusachellis

----------


## peleusachellis

> Theo mình thì nên nhờ người có kinh nghiệm nhúng tay vào. Như mình làm cơ khí, cắt tay biết bao lâu mới dám làm máy, khi làm đã được nhiều xi phọ trên này tận tình chỉ bảo vậy mà gần 2 năm mới cắt ngon được.


Hhm... Nghe có vẻ khó khăn nhỉ  :Frown:

----------


## Tuấn

> Hhm... Nghe có vẻ khó khăn nhỉ


Tiền công thuê người chuyên nghiệp làm chắc cũng chả hơn vài tấm tôn cắt hỏng hoặc chậm hàng vài ngày đâu bác, muốn chế cháo thì bác nên làm cái khác mà nghịch, còn máy đang sản xuất thì em can bác  :Smile: 

Về lợi ích kinh tế thì nếu không phải máy móc đặc chủng, giá quá cao không thể mua được thì nên mua bác ạ. Em chỉ chế máy nếu giá thành chế cháo không kể công nghâm cứu quá rẻ so với mua thui  :Smile:

----------


## peleusachellis

> Tiền công thuê người chuyên nghiệp làm chắc cũng chả hơn vài tấm tôn cắt hỏng hoặc chậm hàng vài ngày đâu bác, muốn chế cháo thì bác nên làm cái khác mà nghịch, còn máy đang sản xuất thì em can bác 
> 
> Về lợi ích kinh tế thì nếu không phải máy móc đặc chủng, giá quá cao không thể mua được thì nên mua bác ạ. Em chỉ chế máy nếu giá thành chế cháo không kể công nghâm cứu quá rẻ so với mua thui


Đúng vậy đó Bác. Em cũng không nghĩ là mình sẽ đụng vào đâu. mà cũng có biết gì đâu mà đụng. mỗi người mỗi ngành mỗi nghề khác nhau mà em thì thấy là thích thôi chứ vọc vô là chịu  :Smile: 
Nhưng em muốn đề xuất lên trên cũng cần có chút cơ sở Bác à.
Làm được và ổn định lâu dài thì cái chuyện giá thành tiền công chắc cũng ko phải là vấn đề lớn lắm  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Máy đang vận hành là vấn đề đáng lo nhất.
Vì muốn option tính năng thêm vào máy đang chạy thì không đơn giản. Vì bất kỳ rủi ro nhỏ nào đều ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến thời gian và tiến độ sản xuất của nhà máy.

----------


## ahdvip

> Đọc qua các bài trên diễn đàn của Bác thì có vẻ Bác đang đùa em


kaka, thì câu đầu cũng có tí đùa, mở chuyện cho nó vui tí mà anh. Còn câu sau em nói thật lòng mà.

----------


## darkherod

> Chào tất cả mọi người
> Em là một quản lý kho. nên việc học hành và công việc hiện tại không liên quan đến máy CNC, Nhưng hôm rồi đi xuống xưởng em thấy cái máy CNC không thể cắt được tôn mòng hơn 3.2 li. nên phải dùng máy cắt Plasma tay, Nhưng nếu dùng plasma tay lại không cắt được những biên dạng phức tạp nên em nghĩ, chắc có cách nào đó để chế được cái bép cắt của máy Plasma vào bép cắt của máy CNC và sử dụng lập trình của CNC để cắt.
> Đây là hình 2 loại máy
> 
> 
> -CNC
> 
>  Xin lỗi mọi người vì em là thành viên mới nên không thể post hình hoặc url
> 
> ...


Mình hiện tại đang công tác tại 1 đơn vị chuyên cung cấp hệ thống máy cắt plasma CNC tại HCM
Theo như hình ảnh của bạn chụp thì đó là máy cắt CNC của hãng Koike - Nhật và theo như mình nhớ không lầm thì nhà máy của Cty bạn ở KCN Nhơn Trạch
Để cắt được tôn mỏng bạn cần sử dụng bộ cảm biến chiều cao mỏ (THC)  bộ này có nhiều hãng sx và chất lượng rất khác nhau, để ổn định nhất bạn có thể sử dụng bộ cảm biến THC của hãng Hypertherm (Mỹ). Ngoài ra, bán cũng có thể lựa chọn bộ cảm biến do VN sản xuất như áp dụng theo công nghệ của Hypertherm thì giá thành sẽ rẽ hơn (kết hợp với mỏ cắt thẳng là tốt nhất)
Riêng về phần nguồn plasma. Mình khuyên bạn nên lấy của Hypertherm - Mỹ vì:
Thứ 1: Nó có công nghệ mồi hồ quang đặc biệt nên không làm ảnh hưởng đến bộ điều khiển của máy (công nghệ này rất ít hãng trên TG có thể làm được)
Thứ 2: Độ bền và chất lượng của điện cực bép cắt cao

Bên mình có thể tư vấn lắp đặt và hướng dẫn vận hành máy cho bên bạn( vì bên mình có kinh nghiệm lắp đặt các dòng máy cắt CNC của Koike như VERAGRAPH, INTERGRAPH, MAXIGRAPH.. kết hợp với nguồn Plasma HYPERTHERM của Mỹ). Bạn có thể liên lạc với mình theo SDT: 01268 12 1234

----------


## hancatemc.com

Nhà bác peleusachellis  có điều kiện thế  :Big Grin: . Xếp hình như vậy cắt phí tôn quá. Nên sử dụng phần mềm tối ưu, ví dụ bên mình đang dùng ProNest với chức năng Common Line, vừa cắt nhanh, tiết kiệm tôn dẫn tới tiết kiệm đủ thứ. Bác cần thì mail cho mình, mình tặng 1 bản ProNest.


http://www.hancatemc.com/phan-mem-may-cat-cnc-nc67.html

----------

Mr.L

----------


## peleusachellis

> Nhà bác peleusachellis  có điều kiện thế . Xếp hình như vậy cắt phí tôn quá. Nên sử dụng phần mềm tối ưu, ví dụ bên mình đang dùng ProNest với chức năng Common Line, vừa cắt nhanh, tiết kiệm tôn dẫn tới tiết kiệm đủ thứ. Bác cần thì mail cho mình, mình tặng 1 bản ProNest.
> 
> 
> http://www.hancatemc.com/phan-mem-may-cat-cnc-nc67.html


Cảm ơn thành ý của Bác hancatemc nhiều, Thật sự là e cũng không rõ lắm về CNC nên việc dùng phần mềm khác để sắp xếp tôn rồi áp dụng cho máy CNC hiện tại có ổn không nhưng mà cái phần mềm tự động sắp xếp tôn hiện tại của công ty đang dùng là nó đi theo cái máy CNC lúc bán.
Cảm ơn tinh thần chia sẻ của Bác... thay vào đó em cũng có một phần mềm cắt thép hình tiết kiệm.. nếu có lúc nào đó bác cần thì mail vào dinhdong@jfem-vn.com e gửi cho bác liền.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## peleusachellis

> Mình hiện tại đang công tác tại 1 đơn vị chuyên cung cấp hệ thống máy cắt plasma CNC tại HCM
> Theo như hình ảnh của bạn chụp thì đó là máy cắt CNC của hãng Koike - Nhật và theo như mình nhớ không lầm thì nhà máy của Cty bạn ở KCN Nhơn Trạch
> Để cắt được tôn mỏng bạn cần sử dụng bộ cảm biến chiều cao mỏ (THC)  bộ này có nhiều hãng sx và chất lượng rất khác nhau, để ổn định nhất bạn có thể sử dụng bộ cảm biến THC của hãng Hypertherm (Mỹ). Ngoài ra, bán cũng có thể lựa chọn bộ cảm biến do VN sản xuất như áp dụng theo công nghệ của Hypertherm thì giá thành sẽ rẽ hơn (kết hợp với mỏ cắt thẳng là tốt nhất)
> Riêng về phần nguồn plasma. Mình khuyên bạn nên lấy của Hypertherm - Mỹ vì:
> Thứ 1: Nó có công nghệ mồi hồ quang đặc biệt nên không làm ảnh hưởng đến bộ điều khiển của máy (công nghệ này rất ít hãng trên TG có thể làm được)
> Thứ 2: Độ bền và chất lượng của điện cực bép cắt cao
> 
> Bên mình có thể tư vấn lắp đặt và hướng dẫn vận hành máy cho bên bạn( vì bên mình có kinh nghiệm lắp đặt các dòng máy cắt CNC của Koike như VERAGRAPH, INTERGRAPH, MAXIGRAPH.. kết hợp với nguồn Plasma HYPERTHERM của Mỹ). Bạn có thể liên lạc với mình theo SDT: 01268 12 1234


Bác có cái số điện thoại kinh doanh mà gọi mãi ngày 2 cuộc mà ko thấy bốc máy...
Thấy cuộc gọi nhỡ số lạ cũng không gọi lại...

----------

Mr.L

----------

